# Men’s Health 6 pack challenge



## Mad7 (Apr 8, 2008)

Has anyone seen this story on the net

I cant find the info on the Mens Health website but I have attached a link from the Sun newspaper that shows celebrities before and after pictures.

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/woman/superhunks/article1371764.ece

The plan (although there are no details) was a six week challenge to gain 6 packs on 5 celebrities (Actor Jeremy Edwards, rugby player Kyran Bracken, Radio One's Scott Mills, DJ Spoony and Soccer AM's Andy Goldstein).

As per usual some have made a dramatic change while others have made very little or no change at all.......

I imagine its the normal format, intensive training twice a day, high protein, low carb, low fat diet etc etc etc.


----------



## the_muss (May 16, 2008)

Men's Health Magazine hasn't invented a new way of training or diet. All they have done is get people who don't train and give them an intensive plan. In 6 weeks a complete beginner can look a lot better and some will show greater results than others due to genetics, efforts etc...<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

<o></o>

What they don't tell you is teh effects of tanning, lighting and of course air brushing. I think its been so well proved than you can do dramatic before and after pics on the same day. All you need to to breath out on first pic, slouch shoulders and twist arms so's to show the least muscle. 10 mins later after a spray tan, you have lights to accentuate the muscle development, you suck stomach in, flair lats and tense arms and there you have it. Then your love handles are air brushed out and abbs touched up!<o></o>

<o></o>

Sorry to sound cynical but i feel that mags like this not only give a false impression of what's possible over a short timescale but also take a lot away from people who do have good bodies - as we know just what dedication and years of training is involved. So to say a random bloke can do it in 6 weeks is fvcking insulting!!!<o></o>


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

Good ol Scott Mills!

If they did do that in Six weeks fair play but boy I'd love to know how they done it!


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

Check out Kyran Bracken's changes they are most impressive IMO looks like he gained a load of size on shoulders and got cut!! Muscle memory from his RFU days I imgaine helped a lot there!!


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

They probably just gave him laxatives to shed the weight haha.

The Muss has just said how its all done so easily.


----------



## Mad7 (Apr 8, 2008)

totally agree with the_muss.

Airbrushing is a great thing when it comes to drastic makeovers. Just had another look at the pictures, so much can be done with lightin and the way they stand on the before and after pictures.

I remember Andy Peters doing this last year (or the year before) and he made dramatic changes. He put it down to having protein every 3 hours......... Wish it was that easy :thumb:


----------



## Blofeld (May 25, 2008)

the_muss said:


> Men's Health Magazine hasn't invented a new way of training or diet. All they have done is get people who don't train and give them an intensive plan. In 6 weeks a complete beginner can look a lot better and some will show greater results than others due to genetics, efforts etc...<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
> 
> <o></o>
> 
> ...


Absolutely. You only have to look at Edwards pics to make you laugh! Ok, so he may have done some working out and may have had some effects on him, but just look at how they minipulate the looks in the picture. The "Before" pic shows him with no lighting on a white background, untamed hair, stubble, slumped over, old jeans and blet, hairy chest, vacant stare.....

The take a look at the "After pic". Sexy new pose, jet black bottoms, clean shaven, waxed chest (or photo-shopped) hair cut, arms pushed forward and out to show more shape, great lighting on a greyish background.....

These guys know how to make images work. Although it's funny that Scott Mills looks like he actually put on weight!!! :lol:


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

Blofeld said:


> The take a look at the "After pic". Sexy new pose, jet black bottoms, clean shaven, waxed chest, hair cut, arms pushed forward and out to show more shape,


Sounds like increased confidence due to his new found six-pack.


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

Gains said:


> I really do dislike Men's Health with a passion. They peddle this kind of sh1t all the time.


^^ i second that


----------

